# Permanent Removal of Honeysuckle



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been waging a war on honeysuckle for years. 

How do you effectively get rid of this once and for all? 

Tried a shrub buster which wouldn't touch it.

Don't want to rub off all the new growth by hand which seems like a constant thing.

What about chopping it down close to ground level and then dousing with Roundup. Given a chance to enter the plants vascular system -- would it decompose down to the roots?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

artinall said:


> I've been waging a war on honeysuckle for years.
> 
> How do you effectively get rid of this once and for all?
> 
> ...


I have it and am allergic to it. Although I'm too lazy..theoretically I've thought about tracing the vine back to the roots and pulling it. One day...but I'll just pop a zyrtec in the meantime.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've waged the same war. Took about 4 years of combating it. Finally I cut the vine from the main root system. That took care of it.

The main stalk was about 2" in diameter which means it had been there for a long time and damn was it healthy.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

artinall said:


> Tried a shrub buster which wouldn't touch it.





> Removes or will *greatly aid* in removing many types of
> invasive or unwanted shrubs and bushes


Just one weapon in the battle, and the battle will never truly end until you can completely sterilize your ground and the neighbors'. Have you considered nuclear armaments?

My plague is mile-a-minute weed (Persicaria perfoliata). It literally seems to grow that fast, and the only way to fight it without poisoning a bunch of other stuff is hand-pulling. Fought that battle for five years before giving up.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Try American Bamboo. It grows about 6" a day. If you don't get a handle on it soon, real soon, it'll take over. Once the roots spread it'll keep growing in those spots. It takes a year to kill the stuff.

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/kill-bamboo-permanently-38065.html



> Physical Removal
> 1 Mow, chop or saw the clump of bamboo down to near ground level. Use a mower or trimmer for bamboo with thin shoots; a heavy loppers or saw is necessary for larger shoots.
> 
> 2 Mow or otherwise cut down the stand of bamboo as it reemerges regularly, with about the same frequency as a home lawn. Rigorous mowing can deplete the bamboo's resources and kills unwanted bamboo within a few years. Alternatively, dig up the bamboo root mass.
> ...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mile-a-minute not only behaves like kudzu, the barbs will rip your skin off if they don't just embed themselves for ongoing irritation. I'd druther fight bamboo.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Bamboo isn't all that hard if you can treat all of it.

Spray tops and undersides of leaves with Roundup Poison Ivy.

Wait 1-2 weeks

Reapply.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Be glad you don't have black berries. That also is a constant fight. We eventually won by scraping and then constantly mowing the new growth down all summer for a few years. Then the grass takes it over. It still tries to make a comeback everyone in a while.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Be glad you don't have black berries. That also is a constant fight. We eventually won by scraping and then constantly mowing the new growth down all summer for a few years. Then the grass takes it over. It still tries to make a comeback everyone in a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Funny being my wife is from Hood River, love black berries, but do you think we can grow them here. :no:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

We can't not grow them here. I love them to eat, so we have some sort of manicured patches left, but 3 acres worth was too many. We have a small patch if wild evergreen blackberries as well. Those are tart and sweet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

FYI the active ingredient in the herbicide Roundup is Glyphosate. In their concentrate bottle, its 18% by volume. If you look at HD's weedkiller,
the bottle lists glyphosate at 41%.
Use this instead of Roundup. Twice the mileage.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

rescraft said:


> FYI the active ingredient in the herbicide Roundup is Glyphosate. In their concentrate bottle, its 18% by volume. If you look at HD's weedkiller,
> the bottle lists glyphosate at 41%.
> Use this instead of Roundup. Twice the mileage.


Wondering if that alone will make it more effective, even though it "should".

Also considering cutting the more mature ones right above ground level and treating with stump rot.....


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

artinall said:


> I've been waging a war on honeysuckle for years.
> 
> How do you effectively get rid of this once and for all?
> 
> ...



Full strength roundup (41% glysophate) on cut stump would probably do the trick, but a sure fire way to kill it is to spray the cut stump with torodon. You can buy it by the qt in all farm stores.

OR

Foliar spray the green leaves in the fall after everything else has gone dormant with 5% by volume roundup concentrate. Then again in the early spring before anything else greens up. Honeysuckle is one of the first plants to green up & one of the last plants to go dormant in the fall.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Update:* Picked, axed out, pulled and sawed the thicker stumps before wetting with straight HD Glysophate 41%. Was a little careful by my skin and also the big trees though I don't believe it has that kind of power. 

Now applied, and I'm not a labelhead, how long might it stay active?

Will be planting some spring flowers and may need to hit some new sprouts then... the area was dense with honeysuckle, vine bases that could make tarzan and his apes blush and an entire map of sprawling roots from a dream. It would be impossible to get 100%, awake or asleep. 

This black soil is so rich practically anything will grow. It's probable had 150 + yrs of leaves and a slope for moisture.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 19, 2018)

artinall said:


> What about chopping it down close to ground level and then dousing with Roundup. Given a chance to enter the plants vascular system -- would it decompose down to the roots?


That's what I've been doing with mixed results, seems like it always comes back but this method gives me the most peace and quiet in between those great big battles. A year or two, then it's back again... Catch it in its early stages and don't let it take over helps as well.




artinall said:


> I've been waging a war on honeysuckle for years.


Me, too.
Mostly at my customers houses.
The worst is it gets all up in between the nice bushes, you have to do something or it just takes over the whole dang yard it seems. The only thing that frustrates me as much is the dang Catbriar, some people call it greenbriar.

To save some money, instead of Round-Up I buy concentrated formulas of Glyphosate, the active ingredient in all-plant and vegetation killers.

Always the same thing, I have also have found mixed success by spraying the leaves (but you have to get most of them) with Glyphosate (and it obviously doesn't work when it's all up inside a desirable bush like a boxwood).


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

wanted to follow up from last fall's adventure:

after digging out, and cutting many below surface with a sawzall, then applying glysophate (41%) it did kill them, no doubt about it. 

when I find one now it's much easer to lift out because of the rotting root system.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

That stuff is thick around here too, pretty well taking over the midwest. Glysophate sprayed on the leaves of honeysuckle this time of year will do a pretty effective job of killing it.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Might want to rethink the Glysophate use, I can see many people jumping on the lawsuit band wagon.

Guy got $289 million

http://carselaw.com/dallas-personal...F5bs8uZ__bw_Jpc8Vrl68zRaYiNqzzFhoCsLgQAvD_BwE


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

rrk said:


> Might want to rethink the Glysophate use, I can see many people jumping on the lawsuit band wagon.
> 
> Guy got $289 million
> 
> http://carselaw.com/dallas-personal...F5bs8uZ__bw_Jpc8Vrl68zRaYiNqzzFhoCsLgQAvD_BwE


The plaintiff will never see a dime of that judgement before he meets his maker. Doubt the family will ever see a penny of it either. Monsanto is filing an apeal & will likely get the judgement over turned.


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

Glad the glypho killed it. Tordon, or Crossbow, sprayed on the stump/stem after you cut it will kill it dead, too. 

And if you're worried about the health hazards, they'll both kill you as dead as the Roundup. Eventually. Don't drink any of any of it.


----------

